# I bought a bad Honda 9.9hp 4 stroke today - please HELP!!!



## m18 (Aug 19, 2018)

I bought a bad Honda 9.9hp 4 stroke today - please HELP!!!
BF9.9A looks to be a 1997 Honda outboard electric start and long shaft. Outboard would not stay running in neutral for over 1 minute. Compression test is showing 65 psi top cylinder and 100 psi bottom.
Q1. low compression on the top. but I could still start the motor? should I bother to open up the powerhead to replace the ring etc.? My next step to troubleshoot this is to replace the fuel pump and maybe the carb too. I don't see any carb pilot jet like my 1999 Honda 8 hp (BF8A). 
Q2. Oil was dripping down the shaft after I tried to start the motor. is this more of a reason to tear into the powerhead to redo the gaskets and seals.
Thanks,


----------



## m18 (Aug 19, 2018)

here are pictures


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

You need to do a cylinder leakdown test before tearing apart! Might just be a bad hg, stuck/burnt valve. You can usually rent the tool at auto parts store. You tube should have a video showing the procedure. You can get Yamaha ring free and do a shock treatment before tearing too far into the project and see if that brings compression back up too!


----------



## m18 (Aug 19, 2018)

Bad hg? Head gear? Can you explain please? Thx
Stuck valve? Ya, never dealt with a 4 stroke so will look into that. I have an old 2 stroke Johnson 90. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Head gasket!


----------

